# Do the people making E-Liquid smoke?



## Squirrell (9/2/15)

Hi guys, I recently quit smoking cigarettes mainly for the health reasons and have started Vaping. My question is, do the people who make the e-liquids that are meant to taste like tobacco actually smoke or have they ever smoked?

I am on an endlesss quest at the moment to find the best tobacco flavoured e-liquid.

I have tried the following -

*Liqua: American Blend* (actually rather pleasent though a little sweet to me)

*Liqua: Marlboro* (very smooth, slight tobacco taste but nothing to really waste time on)

*Twisp: Signature tobacco #1* (tasteless, mostly sweet and no aftertaste)

*Twisp: Homeopathic tobacco #1* (pretty much the same as the signature brand but even less of a taste)

My most recent try is *VAPE MOB: Classic T'Bac* (seems to have absolutely nothing to do with tobacco flavor or any flavor that I could possibly stomach, really terrible blend)

Next I will try *Liqua: French Pipe* and see how that fairs.

So far it seems like none of these mixers, makers of the e-liquid have ever smoked as none of the flavors I have tasted bar maybe the Liqua: american blend taste anything like tobacco.

Does anybody have any suggestions for a good tobacco tasting e-liquid?

Regards,

Squirrell


----------



## stevie g (9/2/15)

I've heard the best way is to soak some rolling tobacco in propylene glycol for a month or two and use that.


----------



## huffnpuff (9/2/15)

Look at Vaporize.co.za. He does something pretty good tobacco's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

tobacco, Tark's Select Reserve Matador.
i don't have much to do with tabacco flavors after i gave up smoking cant stand the taste.
the top is the tobacco flavors that @Andre got now so just pm @Andre and he will be able to give you more advice that im able to.
hope it helps buddy,and congrats on giving up the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/2/15)

Hurricane Vapor- Sunshine cured tobacco. Enough said


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Squirrell (9/2/15)

Sprint said:


> I've heard the best way is to soak some rolling tobacco in propylene glycol for a month or two and use that.


Hey, thanks for the advice. Does this mean that the chemicals in the tobacco would be transferred into the e-liquid and also how would you go about figuring out the nicotine content you will end up with in the mix? I am not a mixer and have no ideas about this so just curious as to what the effects of what you suggested would have on the glycol. 

Thanks again though might give this a try and see what happens!


----------



## huffnpuff (9/2/15)

If your adamant on Liqua. Try the cuban


----------



## Squirrell (9/2/15)

gripen said:


> tobacco, Tark's Select Reserve Matador.
> i don't have much to do with tabacco flavors after i gave up smoking cant stand the taste.
> the top is the tobacco flavors that @Andre got now so just pm @Andre and he will be able to give you more advice that im able to.
> hope it helps buddy,and congrats on giving up the stinkies.


Hey thanks for the advice! Was about time I kicked the habit . I unfortunately enjoyed the tobacco taste just didnt think the health side was worth it anymore. Will take your advice and try Tark's as you suggest and give @Andre a shout! All the best and congrats on kicking the habit too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/2/15)

If you want good tabaco's try, of the ones Ive tried:

Craft Vapour Honey Badger
Witchers Brew Blackbird
Vape Elixer Black Cigar
Vaponaute Into the Wild
Nickoticket Virus
Any Heathers Heavenly Vapes tobacco
Any Alien Vision tobacco

Basically, Liqua would be last on my list.

Still, there is a difference between smoke tobacco and vapour tabacco. I cant descripe exactly why they taste different.

But if you stick to the juices above, your tabacco experience will be much better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Squirrell (9/2/15)

Alex said:


> Hurricane Vapor- Sunshine cured tobacco. Enough said
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Hey, thanks will give this a try!!!


----------



## Andre (9/2/15)

Yip, as @gripen says above, Tarks Matador is my current favourite, but only available locally in 6 mg. Also, might not suit your palate now in the beginning of your journey. 
Suggest you try Heathers Heavenly Vapes' Huntsman and/or Dark Horse. Available at www.juicyjoes.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Squirrell (9/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> If your adamant on Liqua. Try the cuban


Hey, just happened to have alot of Liqua where I was at the time, no real reason I went with it lol. But will give the Cuban a try too! Thanks. You guys rock!


----------



## Squirrell (9/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> If you want good tabaco's try, of the ones Ive tried:
> 
> Craft Vapour Honey Badger
> Witchers Brew Blackbird
> ...


Man the responses on this forum are amazing! Thanks alot for all the info!!! Have a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (9/2/15)

Squirrell said:


> Hey, thanks will give this a try!!!


http://www.vapeking.co.za/hurricane-vapor-sunshine-cured-tobacco-0mg-clone.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (9/2/15)

Alien Vision Blend 4

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Squirrell (9/2/15)

Alex said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/hurricane-vapor-sunshine-cured-tobacco-0mg-clone.html


The description to this sounds awesome!

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (9/2/15)

My favourite tobacco is Hurricane Vapour - Twilight Cavendish. Its smooth & makes very decent clouds. Once I opened it, I couldn't stop vaping it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (9/2/15)

I think you've come so close but just picked the wrong ones. The toasted by Twisp is a more stronger tabacco. The number 1 is milder and sweeter.

The Liqua Traditional tabacco is the 2 you should get if you want a more real cigarette taste. 

Also, Liqua does not make actual brands like Marlboro or Redbull due to registered trademarks. They give them different names like Energy Drink for Redbull so the Marlboro you got is a definite fake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Squirrell (9/2/15)

Humbolt said:


> My favourite tobacco is Hurricane Vapour - Twilight Cavendish. Its smooth & makes very decent clouds. Once I opened it, I couldn't stop vaping it.


Alot to try still lol. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Squirrell (9/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> I think you've come so close but just picked the wrong ones. The toasted by Twisp is a more stronger tabacco. The number 1 is milder and sweeter.
> 
> The Liqua Traditional tabacco is the 2 you should get if you want a more real cigarette taste.
> 
> Also, Liqua does not make actual brands like Marlboro or Redbull due to registered trademarks. They give them different names like Energy Drink for Redbull so the Marlboro you got is a definite fake.


Hey, thanks for the info. Don't know much about the Liqua stuff but I will take caution if I try anymore of them! The traditional tobacco sounds good so might try pick some up tomorrow and see what its like!


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

hope you found what you were looking for @Squirrell.sorry i wasnt much help as i dont do the tobacco flavors.but see you got alot of responses from the other family members.vape up a storm buddy.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/15)

Hi @Squirrell, the fist thing I noticed on your original post was that the Liqua is a knockoff. As mentioned above, liqua does not make Marlboro, my advice is to avoid the place you bought that from, if that's a fake then there is a good chance the rest of their stuff is too. Always buy from a reputable source.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (9/2/15)

Be sure to check out www.juicyjoes.co.za - they probably have the biggest selection of tobacco juices (from naturally extracted tobacco) locally. Many of those mentioned above are stocked by them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (10/2/15)

Heather''s heavenly T for a milder juice and huntsman for something a bit stronger. both really nice and available from juicy joes. If you want to venture into DIY ejuice flavors skybluevaping.co.za have everything you need at really good prices. Also do a search for @kimbo ''s Net tobacco recipe it's a good one and great place to start experimenting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stephen (10/2/15)

Andre said:


> Be sure to check out www.juicyjoes.co.za - they probably have the biggest selection of tobacco juices (from naturally extracted tobacco) locally. Many of those mentioned above are stocked by them.


Juicy joes is now Cape Town based, try their Huntsman by HHV, personally I believe it tastes the same as Hurricane's Sunshine Tobacco, but cheaper and easy for a Capetonian to obtain

Reactions: Like 2


----------

